# surf fishing rig



## jdgator (Mar 29, 2009)

Gents:

I am interested in gearing up for surf fishing off the GA coast. I am interested in redfish, pompano, whiting, little sharks, anything else that bites, etc. 

What should I look for in a good surf fishing rod n reel. What lb test fishing line? What else will I need for surf fishing that I wouldn't normally have for bay fishing? 

Thanks!

Jordan


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 29, 2009)

there's no exact rig for what your wanting to do and everyone will offer a different opinion. so here is mine- i prefer at least a 10ft rod with a reel that holds alot of line. to cover everything in your post i would recommend25 or 30 lb test. and when you fish for pompano reduce down to smaller flourcarbon line. as far as rigs go i don't like premade pompano rigs for the use to big of a hook. so i make my own rig useing a 1/0 hook. for all others i use a 4/0 to 7/0 heavy wire hook either rigged on a threeway swivel or like a carolin rig depending on the surf conditions. i also use 80lb or 100 lb mono for my leaders. this way they don't get bit into and they flex more than wire. hope this helps.


----------



## speechless33759 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bass pro has a decent Offshore Angler Rod/Reel combo for like $27 if you aren't going to fish the surf often. It's about 8 ft long and has a pretty decent reel. Go look in the Saltwater fishing section and you should see it. This one wont break the bank and can get you ready for anything from a small jack to a tarpon. I've hooked and lost a good tarpon in Florida on that rig and it held up pretty well.


----------



## jamessig (Mar 30, 2009)

Braided line will cast much further and you will also be able to put a lot more braid on any reel compared to the same pound test mono. I like #10 for pompano but #20 is a good all around line for redfish and smallish sharks and will work for pomps too. Big sharks require a completely different setup.
I agree with Recurve, at least a 10' rod and decent sized reel. I tie my own pompano rigs using about #15-20 fluorocarbon, #1 to 1/0 circle hooks with 2 to 4 oz pyramid sinkers depending on surf and current. Best baits for pompano are live sand fleas, frozen fleas and fresh peeled pieces of shrimp in that order. If you are targeting sharks consider using wire leaders.
Also get a sand spike for each rod or make your own out of some PVC. Eventually you should get a good sand flea rake so you can catch your own live bait.
Spend some time reading through the Surf Fishing-General Q and A and Surf Fishing Reports on the Pensacola Fishing forum. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Group13.aspx


----------



## Timbo 66 (Apr 18, 2009)

go to walmart buy a catfish combo spinning reel for about 25 dollars. Thats what i use have had them 3 years now and still going strong.


----------

